# Malvern @ The Western Motorhome Show, Malvern



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Western Motorhome Show, Malvern in Malvern, Worcestershire starting 14/08/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=433

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

moblee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

naunty has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

teddyj has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

stewartwebr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## corbygeordie (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

corbygeordie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jasonb has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

travelsRus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Zebedee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## musicboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Lilliput has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

GEMMY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## colmarg (Jul 15, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

colmarg has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CaptainBligh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

thedoc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

KENNYJAY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pixieandelves (Oct 21, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

pixieandelves has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Lilliput has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

*Malvern western show*

We shall be at this rally too...............do we have to inform anywhere else on the forum ?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Tan-all-over,

Just add your name on to our list here - see the opening post and follow the link. Any probs just pm me

Look forward to seeing you again

Bob


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you Bob, looking forward to meeting up again.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Tan-all-over has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## boyjohn (Jul 26, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

boyjohn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MJP8008 (Jul 8, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

MJP8008 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2014 Bookings*

Hi Everyone,

We now have 40 on the Malvern list but 23 are still unconfirmed.

Once you have paid with the organisers could you please confirm yourselves on our list.

If you can not confirm yourself please pm me or post on here and I will do it for you.

BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014

Thanks

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2014 Bookings*

Hi Jolly Jack

I have recently changed my email address. I believe I have confirmed please can you check for me?

Many thanks

LillipuT


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2014*

Hi Lilliput,

Yes you are confirmed on our list 

Bob


----------



## daisie (Feb 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

daisie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will be there once again, but we are stuck in the traders area so hope you will try to visit us at our stand.

We've just got home from the Midlands show and spoke to a number of people from different clubs. It looks like a lot of them are full for Malvern. It looks like its going to be a good one so get booking!

See you there


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

gazza333 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

All booked and confirmed. Will be arriving Friday after work.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

georgiemac has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

scaley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## trailblazer (Jul 21, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

trailblazer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2014 Bookings*

Hi everyone,

We now have 44 on the Malvern list but 17 are still unconfirmed.

Time is running out!

Pre BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014

If you want to camp with us and get your Club discount please get booking with the organisers and then confirm yourselves on our list.

The following are on our list but have still to confirm:

moblee
larrywatters
SGMGB
KeithTheBigun
waspes
stewartwebr
corbygeordie
cronkle
alandsue
musicboy
GEMMY
thedoc
havingfun
boyjohn
Tan-all-over
mota-oma
trailblazer

If you have paid but can not confirm yourself on our list please pm me or post on here and I will do it for you.

Many thanks

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern Bookings*

Thank you to those who have confirmed or contacted me 

We still have 13 to confirm - you have a pm

 If anyone else wants to join us at Malvern you are most welcome 

Please add your name on to our list, pay Warners and confirm.
If you have problems confirming tell me and I will confirm for you.

Pre BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## C_Cumbers (Sep 30, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

C_Cumbers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will see you there. We are stuck in the trade area so dont forget to say hello. If you can't find us just ask for the folk with the big parrot.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show Booking*

Hi everyone,

 Thank you once more to those who have confirmed or contacted me 

We still have 6 to confirm on our list

moblee 
KeithTheBigun 
GEMMY 
boyjohn 
mota-oma 
C_Cumbers

Please, please let me know if you have paid and are coming 

Anyone else? There's just about time to join us 

Please add your name on to our list, pay Warners and confirm. 
If you have problems confirming please tell me and I will confirm for you.

Pre BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bob, I've Just booked, paid & confirmed.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks very much Phil  

Look forward to seeing you again


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Carl_n_Flo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



nukeadmin said:


> Carl_n_Flo has just added their name to attend this rally


Might see you there! I'll be among the sea of yellow flags :wink: unfortunately we were FULL a week ago already 8O


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have now paid in full! 

I am unable to locate the confirmation email so would be grateful if someone could confirm our attendance.  

Thank you.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Keith,

I've confirmed you 

Look forward to seeing you again 

Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show Pre Booking*

Good morning everyone ,

PRE BOOKING CLOSES IN FOUR DAYS AT 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014

We still have four to confirm

GEMMY 
boyjohn 
mota-oma
Carl-n-Flo

Please let me know if you need help confirming

 Anyone else like to come and join us? You will need to be quick 

To be able to camp with us and get your discount you need to have paid Warners by 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014


Bob
(JollyJack)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show Pre Booking*

Time is running out :!:

PRE BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014

We still have three to confirm

GEMMY 
boyjohn 
mota-oma

Please let me know if you need help confirming you have a pm or email.

Anyone else like to come and join us? You will need to be very quick 

To be able to camp with us and get your discount you need to have paid Warners by 10AM ON MONDAY 28TH JULY 2014

Bob 
(JollyJack)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Is there a map of the showground available yet, Bob ?


----------



## Croftys (May 11, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

Croftys has just added their name to attend this rally
Have booked with warners but don't know how to update attendee list?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I haven't received one yet Phil but I think we will be same place as last year. I'll post it when it comes.

Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I have confirmed you Croftys

Look forward to meeting you 

Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show Pre Booking*

PRE BOOKING CLOSES TOMORROW MONDAY 28TH JULY 10 AM

We still have three to confirm

GEMMY 
boyjohn 
mota-oma

Please let me know if you need help confirming

Anyone else like to come and join us? You will need to be very, very, quick


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Superlo (Apr 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Superlo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show Pre Booking*

Pre Booking for the Malvern Western Motorhome Show is now CLOSED


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have just had Warner's list of our booked members for Malvern and guess what we don't agree :roll: 

On our list we have the following folks but they are* NOT* on Warner's list so have you booked if so you had better check your tickets have Motorhomefacts on them and if not then you had better contact Warner's.
Also please let me or JollyJack know.

GEMMY

On Warner's list but *NOT* on our list are the following surnames

Breakwell Reg No. R6ONB

Jeffery Reg No. 0004 CPJ

Nicholls Reg No. HX11AZF - arkwright

Robinson Reg No. YJ61 APY

Could you 3 please let me have your user names so I can add you to our list.

Thanks in anticipation

Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi jacs
collin and pauline aka arkwright reg no Nicholls Reg No. HX11 AZF 
see you there.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show Site Map*

Hi everyone here's the site map for Malvern 2014.

We are towards the bottom corner - left of centre. Same as two years ago - close to last year.

[fullalbumimg:3fadc8fcd9]1929[/fullalbumimg:3fadc8fcd9]


----------



## bottleys (May 31, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

bottleys has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bottleys (May 31, 2009)

*Western show*

Have you folks managed to book show, I keep being told booking now closed?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi bottleys pre booking for The Malvern show is closed.

You can pay on arrival but you will be parked in the non-booked general area.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Guys - do we have a final list of who is attending this one?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - do we have a final list of who is attending this one?
> ...


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Not a bad turn out..........considering what has happened recently with the Forum!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

This are a few more than last year! 

Our (Marshal's) contact number for the show is 0771 5825128

Look forward to seeing everyone Thursday onwards



Andrea & Bob


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be attending but parked up with two others in the general area.

Andrew


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We're at Malvern - we've marked our pitch up - sun's out and below the yard arm 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

JollyJack & Sweeny


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

What's it like under foot?

Hoping to arrive between 7 and 8pm tomorrow.....some of us have to work unfortunately!!!!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Has been raining a little in the night but sun out now and ok underfoot.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Show 2014*

To everyone who has attended the Malvern Western Motorhome Show 2014 with the MotorhomeFacts.com Rally Group - hope you all have had a great weekend - thank you for your support - have a safe journey home.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Malvern Western Show 2014*



JollyJack said:


> To everyone who has attended the Malvern Western Motorhome Show 2014 with the MotorhomeFacts.com Rally Group - hope you all have had a great weekend - thank you for your support - have a safe journey home.


No, thank you and sweeny. An enjoyable (if a tad expensive) week-end.

It was good to see a few old and new friends and have a good chin-wag.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Had a great weekend, meeting up with old and new friends. Many thanks to all who helped with the "we've got a new awning how does this work" 
Look forward to seeing you all again soon

Gary and mary


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cracking weekend at Malvern and thanks especially to Bob and Andrea for the organisation!!!!

Finally - after nearly 10 years - we managed to meet up with Zebedee and his delightful wife.....

The friendliness of the folks from this forum really has to be experienced to be believed.......

Really ought to attend more - the life of a hermit is really not for us :lol: 

Carl & Flo


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks to all for a great rally, bob and his crew did a great job but no tea on arrival :lol: roll on the next one


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bob

What Crinkle said - the thanks go to you and Ivan. Hard to think how you could have prepared the site for us any better, and it didn't happen in five minutes so much appreciated.

As others have said, a good show, the weather wasn't bad, and it was nice to meet old friends and new ones.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A great time and many thanks to Bob, Ivan, Andrea and Margaret for all their efforts.
I have attended Romsey, Peterborough, Newbury and Malvern shows this year and enjoyed every one.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you Bob and Andrea and all, for doing the rally. A great weekend, what a great show this is.
Regards Chris and Sandra.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Lovely to see everyone at Malvern - thanks to the stewards for all their hard work - Marie and George xx


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Malvern Show*

Thanks to Bob Andrea, Ivan and Margaret, such brilliant organisation of the pitches, a lot of hard work thank you.

Same place and time next year.

Great to see old and new friends may we all meet on the road somewhere if not get yourselves to Hamble at New Year.

Love to all

Pam


----------

